# Hot Wings Question...



## RobsanX (Jan 18, 2009)

I am making Buffalo Chicken Wings by deep frying, then tossing them in Frank's Hot Sauce and melted butter.

My question is would it be beneficial to dredge the wings in flour before I fry them?


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 18, 2009)

we dredge ours in flour .. some people like them plain ..
i like mine with the flour coating ..
now i want some wings ..


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 18, 2009)

love2"Q" said:


> we dredge ours in flour .. some people like them plain ..
> i like mine with the flour coating ..
> now i want some wings ..



Thanks! It's still early enough to go get some!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 18, 2009)

I always do...it gives the skin some bulk and more of the sauce gets absorbed that way.

You don't have to fry them if you want to avoid some of the fat.  I've taken to baking them after flouring them.  A quick spray with aerosol oil (like Pam) will help the flour adhere during baking.  Just a thought if might want to watch the fat content.
(can you tell I just completed a nutritional certification?)


----------



## JoeV (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't deep fry my wings, I grill them. Have a look at my Wing Recipe and see if you might like to try a different approach without all the oil. I know, it's not the original recipe (funny website), but most of us don't sport Beatles hairdos anymore either.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 18, 2009)

JoeV said:


> I don't deep fry my wings, I grill them. Have a look at my Wing Recipe and see if you might like to try a different approach without all the oil. I know, it's not the original recipe (funny website), but most of us don't sport Beatles hairdos anymore either.



Joe, your recipe link is dead, but thanks anyway. Grilling is not really an option unless someone want to shovel the 2 feet of snow off my deck...


----------



## JMediger (Jan 18, 2009)

Rob, I would dredge them first.  I agree with Vera that it gives the sauce something to adhere to better.

I have a wonderful sweet and sour recipe that bakes the wings (you brown them first to give them a good coat, then cover in the sauce and bake).  We would like to experiment with spicy though ... let us know how they turn out!


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 18, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> I always do...it gives the skin some bulk and more of the sauce gets absorbed that way.
> 
> You don't have to fry them if you want to avoid some of the fat.  I've taken to baking them after flouring them.  A quick spray with aerosol oil (like Pam) will help the flour adhere during baking.  Just a thought if might want to watch the fat content.
> (can you tell I just completed a nutritional certification?)



Thanks Vera. I usually cook fairly healthy, but I deep fry things occasionally just to be sinful...  I have over 2 lbs. of wings so even in my 1 gal. deep fryer I'll have to cook in batches...


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 18, 2009)

JMediger said:


> Rob, I would dredge them first.  I agree with Vera that it gives the sauce something to adhere to better.
> 
> I have a wonderful sweet and sour recipe that bakes the wings (you brown them first to give them a good coat, then cover in the sauce and bake).  We would like to experiment with spicy though ... let us know how they turn out!



Thanks J! I figured that was the case, but I just wanted to confirm.

What I'd really like to do is make wings like Pizza Hut. They are the best I've ever tasted, and have won several awards...


----------



## Sedagive (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't like the texture of the wing when its been dredged in flour, but that's just me.  I've never had any problems with the sauce not sticking to the chicken.  I think the butter in the sauce helps it stick.


----------



## letscook (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't fry mine anymore and no flour. I didn't feel like frying them one day so decided to bake them , now I like them much better this way.   I put them in a bowl- sprinkle them with olive oil, garlic powder, onion powder, salt and pepper -mix them up till all is coated & then spread them out on a baking sheet - bake 350 till done and the do crisp up.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 23, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> I am making Buffalo Chicken Wings by deep frying, then tossing them in Frank's Hot Sauce and melted butter.
> 
> My question is would it be beneficial to dredge the wings in flour before I fry them?



That's very similar to my techique.  I don't dredge them in flour, either.  While the wings are frying I melt a couple TBSP butter in a wok, then add 3 TBSP Franks and 1 to 1.5 TBSP white wine or wine vinegar.  When the wings are done I toll them in the wok; this evenly coats them and sort of emulsifies the butter with the sauce, making it thick and creamy.  Wings don't get much better!


----------

